# Query Regarding Police Clearance Certificate



## alee (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a query regarding police clearance certificate. I went to UK for doing my masters and stayed there for a period of 12 months, so I have included that in my application. I am currently in Pakistan. I wanted to know that do I have to get PCC from UK as well ? If yes then is that possible online through ACPO ?


----------

